# (Video)tutorial für GIMP!!



## CrazyJ (11. Mai 2005)

Warum gibts hier für GIMP keine eigene Sektion für GIMP Mit GIMP lassen sich die gleichen Effekte wie bei PS erzielen...
Sogar im IRC sagen viele dass GIMP besser sei als PS!
Ich wäre ja für eine eigene Sektion für GIMP Egal ob Videotutorial oder schriftlich würde mich sogar daran beteiligen!

Freue mich auf viele Antworten


----------



## fluessig (11. Mai 2005)

*Re: (Video)tutorial für GIMP*

Tatsächlich hat GIMP eine hohe Qualität erreicht. Ich setze es auch gerne ein. Wenn ich aber die Gelegenheit habe, dann greife ich immer zu PS (zumal das in der Uni sowieso installiert ist und GIMP nicht). 

Eigentlich braucht man doch gar keine extra gimp Sektion. Fast alles ist übertragbar. 

Trotzdem kann's natürlich grad für Anfänger nicht schaden und schon um GIMP vom Ruf her zu pushen wäre ich auch für eine extra Sektion.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (11. Mai 2005)

*Re: (Video)tutorial für GIMP*

Hi,

leider lässt die Zahl der Beiträge bzw. Fragen zum Thema GIMP nicht vermuten, dass
hier wirklich größerer Bedarf besteht, der ein eigenes Forum rechtfertigen würde.
Im Forum "Sonstige Grafik-Programme" erst 10 Themen mit dem Stichwort GIMP in
diesem Jahr und bei weitem nicht alle mit GIMP-spezifischen, praktischen Fragen.

Außerdem gibt es zu der Qualität der Software durchaus unterschiedliche Meinungen.
Eine der eher ablehnenden Meinungen lässt sich in der aktuellen c't finden.

Ich zitiere die Bewertungen:

*GIMP*
Farbkorrektur: 0
Retusche: -
nichtdestruktive Bearbeitung: -
selektive Bearbeitung: +
Gestaltung: 0
Text: -
Automatisierung: 0
Web-Export: 0
Druckausgabe & Farbmanagement: -
Bedienung: -

*Photoshop CS 2*
Farbkorrektur: ++
Retusche: ++
nichtdestruktive Bearbeitung: ++
selektive Bearbeitung: +
Gestaltung: ++
Text: +
Automatisierung: ++
Web-Export: ++
Druckausgabe & Farbmanagement: ++
Bedienung: +

Ich will es mal etwas metaphorisch ausdrücken:
Wer ein- oder zweimal im Jahr einen Dübel setzen will, der mag mit einer 20-Euro
Bohrmaschine von Aldi oder Lidl glücklich werden. Ein Hobbyhandwerker wird aber
auf ein Markengerät guter Qualität und zu vertretbarem Preis setzen. Wenn nun aber
jemand täglich mit einem Schlagbohrer arbeiten muss, der wird sich schon überlegen,
ob er sich nicht vielleicht doch einen teuren aber guten Hilti-Bohrhammer kaufen wird.

Fazit:
Für jeden Zweck mag es das richtige Werkzeug geben und
die billigste Lösung muss nicht immer auch die Beste sein.
Was aber zugegebenermaßen auch andersrum gilt.


----------

